# What should I start seeds in and when do I transplant



## maryjanenewbie (Aug 2, 2009)

I have looked through the forums for an answer to this question with no luck. I was going to start new seedlings in scotts super soil with out any addatives or with peat pellets. My understanding is that fertilized soil at this stage will burn small plants. How old or how tall should young plants be before transplanting into fertilized soil mix? Is it better to start seeds with peat pellets or in potting soil with out fertilizer? Should I use a diluted fertilizer like MG to water new sprouts?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

Most people her start seeds under a wet paper towel til they sprout then plant in a seed starter mix I use Pro-Mix HP, some use rockwool or coco cair(?) most seedings can't take any ferts til their 3rd set of leaves start then you fert with 1/4 stength nutes and gradually incress nutes to full stength. I don't know any thing abouyt scott's super soil but someone will stopin soon and fill us in about themeace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello Mary, 
I personally like the peat pellets, no fuss no muss.  Easy to keep moist too.  Then when you see the lil sprouts putting out some roots, transplant into a four inch or one gallon pot.  Plastic ones you can find at almost no cost at nurserys used, like ten cents each (wash first with some water with bleach).  I find a good potting mix to be good for the first 4 weeks.  The soil should have enough nutes in it to take the plant out of the "seedling stage".  Then look into some nutes that are for MJ.  Such as the Fox Farm line, there are many you can find at Hydro stores or even the nearest hardware store.  You begin with what are called Vedging Nutes, that are high in nitrogen. Miracle Grow does not have the Micro Nutes that nutes that are for MJ have.  These Micro nutes are pretty important.  Then, the bloom nutes come into play, when the plant begins to flower.
Welcome to Marijauna Passion. Put up a grow journal (if you like), that way you can ask questions as you go along.  And we can watch the progress of your beautiful plants.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 4, 2009)

HI,

I've never used it but if the Scott's mix has little or no nute value it sounds good for seedlings.  Everything a seed needs for the first several weeks of growth are in the seed.  You could go with a slightly amended soil but it's not necessary.  I use a 50/50 mix of a product like your Scotts without nutes called Foxfarm Light Warrior and also a rich organic soil that Foxfarm makes called Ocean Forest.  I find this mix to be just right for seedlings and I don't have to feed them from a bottle at all while in veg growth. 

I usually germinate my seeds in a glass of distilled or RO water until they have about a 1/8" to 1/4" sprout and then transplant them directly into the soil, sprout side down.  I like to use 5x5 plastic pots that are about 7" deep.  This gives the tap root some room to go down and it is a big enough container to take the plant until about 4-5 weeks of growth.  

MG isn't the worst plant nute in the world but there are much better options available and as tcbud suggested Foxfarm makes some great yet simple nutes to use that include the needed micronutrients.  If you have an indoor gardening/hydroponics store in your area they should carry Foxfarm products there.  If you get Grow Big for veg growth and Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom to use together during bloom you can get some great results.  You can also order these products off of the internet.

I've read some research that shows when seedlings are stressed in weeks 3 & 4 of growth they have a greater tendency to become male plants.  Because of this I don't transplant my seedlings until about mid week 5.  

Happy Growing!


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2009)

I tried some kind of scotts soil for awhile.. my memory red flags ph.. but my memory sucks.. :confused2:


----------

